# Google Toolbar for Mac Available!!



## Snubnose (Sep 28, 2003)

Did everyone but me know about this? For all those who use Firefox, the truly awesome google toolbar is available now for Mac OS X 10.2+...

http://toolbar.google.com/firefox/index.html

Snubnose


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## fuzzius_navus (Aug 4, 2005)

I cringe from the extras myself, but since they installed it at the office (I didn't ask for it, that's for sure) I set it up to use Google.ca as my home google search, pop my search criteria in the field and away I go. It's really quick and convenient to not have to load a webpage just to start a search. I can click the drop down to search in groups as well.

It is a worthwhile addition to my IE experience in WinXP.

Though all this pop-up blocker stuff and spyware cleanup is really annoying. If it ever (I expect it will) begins on Mac, I'm going to switch back to paper.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

I installed the Goole bar on my PC at the office and I love it! Since IE doesn't have a search field built-in, the Google bar was the next best thing. 

What I like most about it is the "Blog this" button, that allows me to send cool web stuff directly to my Blog from the browser. 

I really wish that Safari had such a button built right in. 

Perhaps that would be a nifty widget for someone to create?


----------



## macguy.nielsen (Sep 18, 2004)

Another way of searching on Google without opening up Safari is iSeek. It goes on your menu bar and can be downloaded @ http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/internet_utilities/iseek.html


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I find the integration of Google into Safari and Firefox to be enough. I'm waiting for Google Earth for Mac though, that program is awesome.


----------

